# Due to the downturn in the economy---



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2008)

Due to the downturn in the economy, I'm going to build a slinky machine, because I don't have any real work.--And I do have 95% of the material here anyways.


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 21, 2008)

Brian, here you go again, another fine and fun project, this one looks like something that I can do and will try to if I have enough material, again, copy & Paste and file, going to have projects to do for the rest of my life, again thanks for the last one that you just done, you sure good, hope someday to be able to do the same and do as you do so well pass it on, again thanks, will follow this one close, have a great day, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2008)

I have gathered up the bits I need from my "scrounge pile". I see that I will have to make the T shaped main tower in two peices, and I have enough of that horrible 3/4" copper plate left to make a baseplate.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2008)

I meant to post this picture first---It is the layout and first 2 holes in the top of the T section.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 21, 2008)

Brian, you sure have a lot of energy! What's your secret? :bow:

Chuck


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 21, 2008)

Brian is at it again!

Very cool. I like his threads. I didn't quite understand what a slinky machine was until I saw your design. Somewhere I missed the description. Now that I see it and understand... way cool.

Eric


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2008)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Brian, you sure have a lot of energy! What's your secret? :bow:
> 
> Chuck



It isn't energy. Its just that I go kinda bat $#&t when I'm bored without real work!!!


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 21, 2008)

i like that idea, would make a fun display....maybe you're on the path to roomfull of chitty chitty bang bang type mechanical curiosities. Since there is little practice purpose the engines why not make it fun. Time to head back to the lab and do some experimentation of slinky cycle times though - i'm thinking you will need to gear it down further depending on how slow your engines will run

Brian you are just killing me though on making things out of copper plate, we need to get you making a spot welder something where the plate can be put to its proper use (in terms of how bloody expensive it and its electrical properties)


----------



## tel (Nov 21, 2008)

Now this might be just one of those it's-3am-and-I-can't-get-back-to-sleep things but, sat here looking at your drawing, the thought occurred that this would be an ideal chance to incorporate the Geneva mechanism into a device.


----------



## tel (Nov 21, 2008)

.... AND I still think you need a Pitman Hand grasping the waggle lever.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, thats enough playing for today. Now I have to go and do the things I promised my wife I would do today, since I had no REAL work to do!!! :big: :big:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I know I've said it before, but I'll say it once again----"Damn, I hate machining copper!!!!"--It sticks, it smears, it blows the fuses in my chinese mill, it even makes my old drill press grunt to drill holes in it. When its finished and polished, it looks real pretty, but it surely is a pig to work with.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Well there!!! Thats enough messing about for today. I made this bearing stand by cutting it out on the bandsaw and finishing it up on my big vertical belt sander. Tomorrow I will take it to the mill to bore the shaft hole and drill and tap the underside for attaching it to my base.


----------



## ksouers (Nov 22, 2008)

Brian,
This is really gonna be interesting.

Where in the world do you get all this energy, and where can I get some??


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Brian,
> This is really gonna be interesting.
> 
> Where in the world do you get all this energy, and where can I get some??



Ksouers--I've always been this way. Unless I am sick or something, I have always been like a human dynamo. My wife and kids always kid me about being the "Tasmanian Devil"--(the walt Disney one). I am 62 years old, and I still go all out. I really don't know any other way. There is a price to pay though---I suffer from chronic insomnia. When its 3:00 A.M. and I haven't been able to get to sleep yet, and my head is on fire with new ideas, solutions to old problems, and plans for my next big "thing" I would gladly give some of this energy away just to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't wait for the video of this one. Great idea!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 23, 2008)

No work accomplished in the shop today. My 25 year old daughter just moved into a new condo that she purchased, and I spent the day putting together a coffee table, two end tables, a TV stand, two kitchen chairs and repaired a bedroom dresser. Damn, there's a lot of screws in that "put it rogether yourself furniture".


----------



## tel (Nov 24, 2008)

How did you fall for that Brian? I avoid flat pak furniture like the plague.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 24, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> How did you fall for that Brian? I avoid flat pak furniture like the plague.


Hey---If it was for me, it would be put together, delivered, uncrated, and put in place by whoever I bought it from!!! For a 25 year old with enough gumption to finish university, get a great job, and buy her first place on her own, I don't have any trouble helping her out any way I can.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm almost ready to start slinkin'. I think Mcgyver may be right--I may have to put a jackshaft between the steam engine and the slinky drive to get it going slow enough to get some good slinky action. I will probably finish the slinky machine tomorrow, unless somebody calls me with real work. Playing with slinky machines is fun, but it doesn't pay very well!!! : :


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2008)

do not think of it as playing you are using down time to hone your engineering skills!!!!
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome progress Brian. Can't wait to see it go :bow: :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 26, 2008)

This is it for today. I have some real work now. I have to create some animations of a rail clamping device for one of my customers to use on their website as a marketing aid.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian,

I know I've said it before but the speed at which you successfully progress just amazes me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kellswaterri (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Brian...is the big hammer for the ''fine adjustment'' ;D...great work...
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 26, 2008)

Everything is hooked up, and the mechanism functions like its supposed to, although I think it will probably benefit from a half hour run in on the electric drill to get rid of the "sticky points". I still have to make the two round top plates that the slinky attaches to, and I will probably do that tomorrow. I will machine a groove into the top plates about 1/16" deep, fill one with loctite, and set the end of the slinky in to set up overnight, then do the other end. I have no idea how fast or slow this thing will have to run, so some experimentation with pulleys will be required. This is fun, but man, I'd rather be working doing my regular engineering job!!! Things are really bad out there, and new machine development has come to a screeching halt in Ontario. After working every day for the last 43 years, I feel guilty as Hell for "playing" in my little machine shop, when I feel like I should be working, making money at my "real" job. I could retire, but I hadn't planned on doing that for another 3 years.-Perhaps this big economic slump is just going to hasten my retirement ahead of schedule. Sure am glad I've got a rich wife. (She works for the federal government, with a branch of the Dept. of Defence.)


----------



## Kludge (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I feel guilty as Hell for "playing" in my little machine shop, when I feel like I should be working, making money at my "real" job. I could retire, but I hadn't planned on doing that for another 3 years.-Perhaps this big economic slump is just going to hasten my retirement ahead of schedule.



I've been watching this project and your comments above made me think about something. I've been in a number of executive offices around the country and in a great number of them there was a desktop "toy" of one sort or another. Usually they're the storebought levitating pens and other stuff but a few were custom crafted and fit the office's decor (ie, top dawg wealthy and not afraid to show it) quite nicely. With your talents and imagination, I can't see why you can't cash in on this very small but lucrative market. The "slinky machine" is just one example; I'm sure that you can come up with more over a decent single malt and a scratch pad. 

Just a thought.

BEst regards,

Kludge

 Sure am glad I've got a rich wife. (She works for the federal government, with a branch of the Dept. of Defence.)
[/quote]


----------



## ksouers (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm, the gears are a grinding...

Maybe a finger engine powered slinky tosser?


----------



## Stan (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian: Not to get too far off topic, but you know the old saying about it's an ill wind that doesn't blow someone good. Southern Ontario is full of industry making products for the 1970 market. The world has passed them by so some of the opportunities out there now are, machine tool liquidation, scrap metal business, bankruptcy trustee or in you case adapting the factories to produce what the market wants. The companies that will survive are the ones that adapt now so that they are ready when the economy improves. 

With your imagination and skills there must be lots of small factories needing to be retooled for new products.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Kludge--Not to wory. I'm just whining because I know somebody will listen. I've rode out these economic storms before, we seem to average one every 8 to 10 years in Ontario. Some are bad, some are worse, but they all pass. In the previous 4 economic crunches that I lived thru, I was protected from the reality of them in large because I worked for large engineering firms with deep pockets, and if things slowed down in the job market, they layed of the bad engineers and designers, kept the good ones, and initiated "Make work" projects within the company to keep everybody busy untill things picked up again. I'm just feeling it more this time because my butt is hanging out in the wind with no deep pocketed company to buffer me from whats really going on out there. I'm okay financially, thank God. As far as making shiny finger engine type things for executives---At the length of time it takes me to make even simple, unpolished parts, I would have to charge $17,486 for everything I sold, to break even at 40 cents an hour!!! ;D ;D


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

I got up this morning and made the two plates to mount the slinky on. I then decided I had to assemble everything, slinky included. I put a bead of Loctite 648 in the groove that was prepared in the face of the aluminum disc that the slinky sets on at each end, put Mr Slinky in place, and stuck a couple of hacksaw blades thru with weights on them to hold slinky in place untill the Loctite sets up.


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 27, 2008)

Great job!!! There better be a movie in the near future.....

Wes


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I would have to charge $17,486 for everything I sold, to break even at 40 cents an hour!!! ;D ;D



That's why ebay was invented Brian ........... give it a go 8) ............. by the way, don't forget my comission if you sell a few   ;D

Great work though, as ever ............. keep the update's coming though we're all waiting to see this baby perform 8)

CC


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

As I set here typing this, the slinky machine is setting right beside me, running, powered by my twin horizontal engine. Its absolutely amazing!!! Only trouble is, now that my daughter has moved out, I have nothing to take a video with!!! She took her camera with her. I will have to arrange to borrow it to make a video.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Crummy video deleted. See good one about 5 posts down.


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian.
No word's needed


----------



## dsquire (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian

Way to go. We all knew that could do it. Now you can build a couple more various machines so that when one get finished doing its thing the next one starts. Definitely A1.

Cheers

Don


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you Brian you have just broken my month long machining BLOCK.
BR


----------



## dparker (Nov 27, 2008)

Brian: COOL!!!!! Sure wish I had 1/2 your energy and all your skills.
don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Okay---Lets do this again!!! I had to go over to my daughters and put up some blinds, so I borrowed her camera to make a GOOD video.---Brian


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 27, 2008)

brian................very impressive as always. looking forward to seeing it next summer at cookstown show.

chuck


----------



## itowbig (Nov 27, 2008)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
very cool you do such great work i sure admire your work


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome! 

 Rube golberg would be proud. 

You got the stroke absolutely perfect, with the empty coil plate dwelling for just a moment, Before recoiling the slinky.

 :bow:


----------



## Stilldrillin (Nov 28, 2008)

Marvellous!

Watching that, you can`t help but smile.....  :bow:

Stillgrinnin.


----------



## tel (Nov 28, 2008)

*Excellent Brian! Now I gotta rush out and find a slinky.*


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 28, 2008)

Brian, thanks but no thanks, I love your projects I am not that good yet at machining but am good at copy and paste, now I will have to live a few more hundred years more that I though I would need, how neat, that is very nice project, I love motion and slow motion at that, I sure hope I live long enough and my machining skill improve fast, thanks for the projects that will be enjoyed for many people many years to come, that is so nice of you to share learning, you take care, hope when you do hit the sack you can sleep good and "when" you wake you have some good ideas, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## artrans (Nov 28, 2008)

Great job and fast and great workman ship I would be still stuck on the idea part good for.
You made that look easy which means your good. I don't no you but hats off to you I would be happy just knowing what you forgot. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2008)

Test video--New Camera--Slower Slinky!!!


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 28, 2008)

Very Impressive :bow: ;D :bow: ;D :bow:

Wes


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 28, 2008)

video works perfect brian and the slower slinky looks better as well ;D 8)

chuck


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 28, 2008)

Now that's "Classy" ............ 8) .............. nicely done Brian 

CC


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 28, 2008)

What excellent silliness !! Monty Python would be proud :bow: !!


----------



## stefang (Nov 28, 2008)

It is so....useless 
...
but
...
I like it realy, great work there 

Stefan


----------



## Tom T (Nov 28, 2008)

I like it very well done .  :bow: :bow: 
                    Tom


----------



## Cedge (Nov 28, 2008)

Brian
OUTSTANDING!! Now even more fun could be had from finding ways to give it a Rube Goldberg look with various odds and ends doing other strange things, all set around the center piece slinky action.

Steve 
Who agrees the pittman hand idea would be some outstanding engineering.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 29, 2008)

Still messing about with cameras--The camera my wife bought me yesterday was a Kodak, and although it worked well, it saves video files as .mov files which my Microsoft Movie Maker software could not open or work with----So, I took it back, and with the help of a wheelbarrow full of more money, bought a Cannon Powershot 9 Megapixel super duper digital camera. This is the first video made with it, and yes, it saves its movies as .avi files, which my Movie Maker software CAN work with.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 29, 2008)

Brian,

Now that's a movie  

The focus is brilliant.

Glad you chose the Canon, I'm wrapped in mine and like you I previously had a Kodak not-so-easyshare.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire (Nov 29, 2008)

Brian :bow:

Looks to me like the new canon is a keeper. Both the still and the movie seem to be excellent quality. The engine and slinky tosser are also top shelf material. Time to break out the champagne Brian.


Cheers :bow:

Don


----------



## jack404 (Nov 29, 2008)

Brian

the engine is terrific the slinky machine is excellent the camera makes a great video

allround bloody good work

well done to you 

cheers

jack


----------



## tel (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I'm all Slinkied up and ready to build! ;D


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been a Canon camera fan since I was in highschool back in the mid/late 70's. I just bought a new Canon SD870 to replace a similar one I had broken earlier this spring (closed a car door on my coat pocket where the camera was and cracked the display :  ). I shoulda waited a few more weeks since Canon had just announced some newer models (higher pixel counts). Needed a new one in a hurry (always the case when I had 4 mos in the interim) 2 mos ago, so got that one last minute before vaca.

Oh well, it works very well for me. My Canon 20D DSLR's were getting pretty heavy 

Mike


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 7, 2008)

Brian, I started to get things together to build the Slinky machine, was wonder if I could bother you again and ask for the sizes of the other parts besides the flywheel and the upright, I know you have other projects more pressing, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, I just uploaded all the drawings as .pdf files to the "downloads and uploads" section of this website. In a blatant case of self advancement, I would appreciate any "Karma" points that you feel I may deserve for this. ;D ;D


----------



## tel (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, one from me, for a start Brian - such exquisite silliness deserves it!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 7, 2008)

As my buddy Elvis said "Thank Ya---Thank ya very much!!! Now I'm going to have a sliver removing party. I just went up to the drugstore and bought a new pair of tweezers and a big magnifying glass. I knew there had to be a good reason I enjoyed machining brass and aluminum more than steel. Now I know what it is!!!!


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 7, 2008)

Tanks, I now am not able to open the Zip, have to figure how to do that, what a day, I know what you mean about the chips, I got me a good pair of plucker's and one on magnifiers to go on my head, good luck, does some of you fellow besides Brain that I keep bothering can I open this other than Zip and if not where is the best place to get the program, I am a lot of trouble to you all, Lathe Nut


----------

